# Tongue Tie Correct Itself?



## Sundance_11 (Jan 23, 2008)

I know this might sound very strange, and I haven't found anything about it anywhere online (but I'll admit, I haven't been searching for THAT long).

But my son is 5 weeks old, and was born with a tongue tie. It wasn't horrible, but the frenulum was at the tip of his tongue, and quite tight. It make it hard for him to extend his tongue over his gums, and nursing was painful. When he cried, his tongue couldn't leave the floor of his mouth at all, but the sides would only curl up slightly, and they'd quiver. If we worked on the latch, it was alright, but I had very sore nipples at first, with a lot of blisters!

When he was about a week old, he was crying, and I noticed the frenulum was very whitish, like dying tissue. It stayed like that for quite some time, but didn't really change. But I noticed today that it's GONE!!

He's totally not tongue tied anymore. His frenulum is mid-way back like an average person, and not too tight (he still can't stick it way out, though).

Has anyone ever experienced this?! I'm thrilled about it, but shocked, too! We were still debating whether to have it clipped or not!!

Just curious, I guess!!


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

DS#1 had a tight fenulum that stretched over a few weeks and was normal. Though it sounds like yours was ALOT tighter and we did not have any issues with nursing. I would still have him evaluated and make sure it doesn't need to be clipped. My DS#2 had to have his clipped at 3 months and I SO wish we had done it alot earlier because he had basically weaned himself by then because it was so difficult for him to nurse. At least we never had any speach problems!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, my DS was mildly tongue tied - I noticed right away he didn't seem to stick his tongue out very far and we had to work on it a bit, but he could do it far enough that neither I nor the LC were concerned. When he was two weeks old his frenulum ripped - he was crying at the breast and I saw that it had ripped and there was a spot or two of blood. He's fine now, and his latch is better. So, maybe something similar happened with your DS.


----------



## Sundance_11 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies









It sounds like that might be what happened, fuzzypeach. I know he had to work to get latched properly, so it was probably stretching it further than he could manage.

He was very fussy for a few days around the time that I noticed this, so it must have been painful for him. Things are a lot better for both of us now. He's a lot less gassy, and has an easier time latching, and I don't have any pain when I'm feeding him!


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, frenulums can stretch. That is wonderful for you, and I commend you for making it that long before it did stretch. I had DD's tongue tie clipped at one month (after going through three doctors to find one who would do it in office, and not in the hospital under GA) because my nipples were horribly damaged (she just weaned after her third birthday in October, but I still have scar tissue on my nipples from those early days) and she wasn't gaining weight properly.


----------

